# Advice on where to start



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

I would like to try my hand at amp bulding, but obviously I would like to start with something quite simple. I see a lot of kits on numerous sites and would like to know what would be a good start that won't be so challenging I will want to quit LOL!!! I have minimal experience, outside of tube amp maintenance. Any suggestions, or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

A simple single-ended circuit like the Tweed Champ 5F1 would be a great first project. You'll want to have a good soldering iron or better yet, complete soldering station and some practice with your soldering technique before beginning.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GC forum member "Milkman" built 2 kits (IIRC).

His build thread might interest you.
http://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/ceriatone-mutchless-spitfire-build.60046/

Hopefully he will comment in this thread.

I will be following with interest.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Start by reading and studying. There is little to learn by just placing pieces together and assembling an amp. If you want to understand amps, you need to know what each part is and what its purpose is. I have seen many people put together a kit similar to painting by numbers. In the end it works, they got some experience but little understanding. I'm still learning more every passimg month. I've built 4 amps and serviced or repaired many others. You can do it. It just takes time reading, some practical time trouble shooting and repairing, then again back to the books. Repeat cycle over and over. 

Saying that, a great start may be a Weber 5F1 or 5F2A kit. No instructioms though. My furst build was a Trinity 5E3 kit. Canadian company. Great instructions. However I did do tons of reading and studying before I started the kit.


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

keithb7 said:


> Start by reading and studying. There is little to learn by just placing pieces together and assembling an amp. If you want to understand amps, you need to know what each part is and what its purpose is. I have seen many people put together a kit similar to painting by numbers. In the end it works, they got some experience but little understanding. I'm still learning more every passimg month. I've built 4 amps and serviced or repaired many others. You can do it. It just takes time reading, some practical time trouble shooting and repairing, then again back to the books. Repeat cycle over and over.
> 
> Saying that, a great start may be a Weber 5F1 or 5F2A kit. No instructioms though. My furst build was a Trinity 5E3 kit. Canadian company. Great instructions. However I did do tons of reading and studying before I started the kit.


Do you have some books and/or links that could be helpful to me? I have been doing some research and the general consensus seems to be the Champ 5F1.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I highly recommend you start by reading Basic Electricity. A great series of books by Neville & Nooger. Then graduate to Basic Electronics, by the same folks.
Written for the US Army in the late 40's. Pubic publication in 1954. Easy read. Easy to understand and comprehend.

Free here: https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=...P9Bvyv8WgNp8z3L-Q&sig2=eY-Kvm5s6Zhw49-_OXw1dg

Basic Electronics here: http://sportsbil.com/other/Basic Electronics, Volumes 1-5, (1955).pdf

Dave Hunter: This one is a great read : http://www.amazon.ca/The-Guitar-Amp-Handbook-Understanding/dp/087930863X

Find a great forum and some support. I know of a few. I found some great people who are awesome and help me when needed. For nothing in return.
Do your reading. Don't just expect people to help you if you are not trying to help yourself first. 

A 5F2A is the same a 5F1 except it has a tone knob and a proper separate on/off switch. 5F2A is more usable amp in my opinion.
Here is the first amp I ever made the 5E3, after reading all the above. I did a video and Trinity put it on their web site. Thats me with the head cam on.
http://trinityamps.com/Product_Trindel.htm

I built that amp, sold it on here. That buyer sold it to another guy on here. So someone around here still has it today. Great amp.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Lots of people have started the hobby reading Tino Zottola's books also. Think they're still around/available.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

I have 3 volumes of Kevin O'Connor's The Ultimate Tone series. These are fantastic books and will give you a thorough understanding with enough depth to design your own amps that do exactly what you want them to do. At first you may not fully understand all of the material, but the more you read, the more connections are made, and soon enough the big picture comes together. He breaks amp design down into functional blocks which makes it easier to grasp and to 'mix and match' concepts and the topologies you like.

Best of luck. It's a fun road to travel....


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have a .pdf version of "*The Art of Electronics*...2nd Edition" by Horowitz & Hill

This is an excellent and well known, older textbook.

I can email it to you if you PM me.


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

greco said:


> I have a .pdf version of "*The Art of Electronics*...2nd Edition" by Horowitz & Hill
> 
> This is an excellent and well known, older textbook.
> 
> I can email it to you if you PM me.


For sure GRECO!!!! Sending a PM now


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have tried emailing it, compressing/zipping and emailing and uploading it directly to this post....NO LUCK!!!*#*(

It is just too large at about 55 MB (~42 MB compressed)

Sorry! 

If anyone has any suggestions, please let me know...Thanks


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I was only able to get Chapter 1 in a download. 
However, it covers most of the passive components and many basic/typical circuits.
Nothing about tubes, unfortunately.

http://www.vyssotski.ch/BasicsOfInstrumentation/TheArtOfElectronics_Chapter1

I had a copy of Kevin O'Connor's T.U.T. #3 which I enjoyed very much.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Many email servers limit outgoing packet sizes, so you might have to break the whole thing down to say 5MB packets and try sending those piece-meal.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Try this link...it might give the entire book.... or at least from Chapter 2 to the end...

http://iate.oac.uncor.edu/~manuel/libros/ElectroMagnetism/The Art of Electronics - Horowitz & Hill.pdf


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I gonna try to build a few pedals first.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Try this link...it might give the entire book.... or at least from Chapter 2 to the end...

http://iate.oac.uncor.edu/~manuel/libros/ElectroMagnetism/The Art of Electronics - Horowitz & Hill.pdf


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

keithb7 said:


> Start by reading and studying. There is little to learn by just placing pieces together and assembling an amp. If you want to understand amps, you need to know what each part is and what its purpose is. I have seen many people put together a kit similar to painting by numbers. In the end it works, they got some experience but little understanding. I'm still learning more every passimg month. I've built 4 amps and serviced or repaired many others. You can do it. It just takes time reading, some practical time trouble shooting and repairing, then again back to the books. Repeat cycle over and over.
> 
> Saying that, a great start may be a Weber 5F1 or 5F2A kit. No instructioms though. My furst build was a Trinity 5E3 kit. Canadian company. Great instructions. However I did do tons of reading and studying before I started the kit.


100%

Also, if your soldering skills are minimul ,practice soldering some bits of wire and the like before you start the project.


----------

